# Tamron Adaptall-2 80-210mm f/3.8-4 (03A)



## BKSPicture (May 2, 2014)

Did a review of the Tamron Adaptall-2 80-210mm f/3.8-4 (03A) on my blog. 
Here are some of the test shots. 
B&W shots are analog and are taken with a Chinon CG-5 and AGFA CINEREX (X-ray film)
Color shots are digital and are taken with a Canon 500D.


*My review has more and hires images which can be found on my blog:* Tamron Adaptall-2 80-210mm f/3.8-4 (03A) Review © blog.bkspicture.com

















* * *


----------

